# Klein dropouts



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay, what's up with these Klein rear dropouts? What's the reasoning behind it? Is there a legitimate reason I should not be saying WTF?

Anyway, what's the trick for switching out a rear wheel on these things. Is there a trick?


----------

